# That-a-Boy to Ocean Master!!



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Picked up some reworked reels from Keith today, great job! He cleaned, repaired & upgraded a handful for me, including two 6500 Shimano Spinners that I thought were destined for the trash but now work like new.

He converted a conventional from RH to LH for my Dad, and worked his magic on a few more small Calcutta's that are spot on!

Also purchased a couple TLD 20's and several rods from him a few months ago that were just like new.

Great guy, great work & great prices! See ya in the Fall (or sooner) for next round of service.

Thanks Keith,
Joey G


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*OceanMaster*

Can't say enough good things about Keith. The man is a reel wizard… see what I did there?…


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank you very much. I hope your dad enjoys the left hand conversion. The reel was an older Penn 114H from way back but in like new condition. The really old reels have thinner post's and thinner harness lugs.


----------

